# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Magoyaso   noes mago noes payaso

## magomarcos

Cual es vuestra opinion de los payasos magos . . . 

Existen varias clases, los buenos payasos que pueden llegar a ser buenos magos. 

Hay otros que lamentablemente son un porcentaje alto que no les interesa la magia y compran un efecto solo para poder competir en el mercado de fiestas infantiles, y no tienen idea de lo que es una misdirection o angulo para realizar un efecto . 

O aquellos que se dedican a realizar humor, mostrando los efectos de los magos sin interesarle que hay profesionales que trabajan y respetan la magia. 

Yo comence mis primeros pasos vestido de payaso realizando magia y sin utilizar el humor clasico del payaso, era un mago con ropa payasesca, los consejos de amigos magos y el reflexionar sobre el tema me llevo a crear el principe integalactico, dejando la ropa de payaso para los payasos con su encantador humor. 

El pasar del tiempo me hizo profundizar en la magia y darle toques de humor sin interferir actividades. 

Se da el caso de la siguiente charla: 

- Ayer estuvo un mago en la fiesta de mi hijo 
- Que interesante me gusta la magia, contame que hizo 
- Vino con ropa de payaso, hizo algunos malabares, pantomina, y realizo figuras con globos. 
- No yo te pregunto sobre los efectos de magia que realizo 
- A si, le vi dos o tres cosas pues con todo lo que demas hizo el tiempo no le daba para mas. 
- Pero tu no habias contratado un MAGO . . .  :Confused:  

Actualmente por razones de costumbres, la mayoria del publico latino de centro america que vive en Houston Texas, le gusta mas el payasito que el mago, aunque luego de haber visto el show le guste tambien la magia. 

La solucion mas acertada fue utilizar a TUFY, ( el payasito ) creado con mi partenaire, es un personaje que realiza payasadas molestando al mago en sus intervenciones y luego si finaliza realizando figuras con globos en la media hora extra luego del show de magia. 

Magomarcos

----------


## MagoJ

Desde mi amplia experiencia con el trato a los niños (por trabajo y porque realizo muchos numeros de magia infantil) el niño nunca es tonto... en todo caso se lo hace.
Y un niño no es inocente por naturaleza sino directo, sincero, sin tabues y puede ser todo lo cabrón que un adulto pero concentrado en muchos menos kilos de carne.

El niño sabe lo  que es un payaso.. un tio que se pinta la cara, del "QUE TE PUEDES REIR" porque para eso es payaso, con el que jugar, con el que puedes gritar, etc, etc...
Y por naturaleza sabe lo que es un mago... UN TIPO CON PODERES SOBRENATURALES CAPAZ DE HACER APARECER UN CONEJO DE UNA CHISTERA, ATRAVESAR PAREDES, VOLAR, TRANSFORMARTE EN UNA OVEJA, ETC ETC...

Para el primero no hay respeto, para el segundo... ¡ojo! por lo menos hay que levasrse cuidadin...
Yo, por experiencia, desde hace un par de años, me presento como mago ante los niños... y recalco muy mucho mi condicón de mago (incluso a veces digo que estoy titulado por una academia de magos... como la de harry potter que les suena mucho)... que no soy ningún payaso ni principiante que sabe hacer algunos juegos de magia y ya está.
Después de mostrarles que mis manos son mucho más rapidas que su vista y podría engañarlos solo con mi rapidez de manos... les demuestro que además soy un gran mago haciendo aparecer algo o transformando algon de la forma más visual... mágica e incomprensible posible... (algo así como hacer el mejor de los juegos posibles al principio) ... y MAGIA!!!!
En ese preciso instante ya está todo resuelto, atención capatada, respeto ganado, y actuación como la seda... porque... soy un MAGO DE VERDAD (o eso les he hecho creer antes de empezar)

ME GUSTA ASÍ... no me gusta el tema de los payasos magos... porque nos hacen daño a los magos. Un payaso es payaso y hace juegos y payasadas... un mago es mago y crea ilusiones (si además es divertido mejor para los niños). Lo ideal es que si los padres quieren contratar que paguen a un mago para trabajar unos 30 minutos y a un payaso para completar 30 más de juegos y diversión. Nunca al revés porque el mago cogería a los niños excesivamente revolucionados (cosa que me pasó alguna vez y me llevó 10 minutos para calmar a esos ...)

Un mago divertido, profesional y experimentado puede divertir a los niños con su arte como tal sin necesidad de recurrir a un payaso, pero en caso contrario serían profesionales que debería trabajar juntos pero no revueltos y menos siendo 2 personajes en uno... ESA ES MI OPINIÓN

----------


## ignoto

Una sola vez tuve que trabajar después de un payaso.
Ahora, si van a haber animadores, payasos o hinchables no acepto el trabajo a no ser que me garanticen que voy a actuar en primer lugar.
La única vez que me dijeron que un animador iba primero, rechacé el trabajo.

----------


## magomarcos

Hablando de rechazar, yo aqui en Houston donde esta muy de moda, el magoyaso, decidi no participar en ningun evento que este un payaso.

Pues no queda nada bien que utilice los mismos elementos el mago, que utiliza el payaso, desde una cacerola para hacer aparecer una paloma, a a una bolsa de cambio con mago. Y el payaso que se pinta ya hace años que lo deje por el mismo motivo.

Saludos Magomarcos

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola, coincido con no aceptar si antes actua un payaso, animador o algo parecido. La unica vez que lo he echo fue en la fiesta mayor de un barrio y habia payasos, no se les ocurrio otra cosa mejor que al final regalarles trompetas, tambores, etc... vamos un caos.

----------


## Dow

Bueno... desde mi punto de vista payaso y desde mi punto de vista mago (intento de mago)... no me considero "magoyaso", porque sé bien lo que es un mago y lo que es un payaso...

cierto es que alguna vez he hecho algún efectillo de magia como payaso, pero no hacer una rutina o un espectáculo... las pompas de los deseos, por ejemplo, con la cosa esa de jabón que suelta mil pompitas... "cada pompa que cojas, es un deseo, asique a pedir deseos!", suelto un montón de pompitas, y de una de ellas, al cojerlas, saco una moneda "anda mira, primer deseo cumplido, jaja!", pero... como puntilla, como gracia, como gag, digámoslo así... la cuerda hindú, es el perrito invisible que llevo a todas partes pero que los niños no pueden acariciar, porque cuando se acercan, el perro biene asustado a mi lado... no sé, yo creo que esas cosillas no hago de un payaso un mago... son como gags... creo que introducir esas pinceladas de magia a un payaso no está nada mal.

algún compañero tengo que sí hace espectáculos como magoyaso, y bueno, tampoco es payaso payaso, sino más bien un mago muy cachondo (gracioso, quiero decir), mago infantil pero con unos toques más "payasiles", no sale pintado, ni hace payasadas para que se rian de él... bueno, no sé explicarle, pero la cuerda rota y recompuesta seguida de pesadilla del profesor es desternillante...

y bueno, eso de actuar después de un payaso... un payaso es caótico... está claro que si se quiere orden en una actuación de magia, no se puede poner al payaso antes xD


salud!

----------


## sacrone

Bueno despues de leeros, que consejo dariais si tubiese que actuar un mago y un payaso en la misma sesion, aparte de lo de que el mago actue antes que el payaso?

----------


## dreaigon

Paseando en mayo, pasé con mis amigos por el bajo donde se celebraba una comunión y el payaso estaba realizando la bola zombi, en aquellos momentos poco sabia d emagia y no sabia que aquel efecto existia, pero ahor aque lo conozco y practico, veo que aquel payaso solo lo haiba comprado para tener 5 minutos mas en su show, no enseñaba la bola ni una vez, solo aci a que empijara el pañuelo.

----------


## magojuanillo

pues yo no veo mal eso de ser magopayaso,siempre y cuando este no se ponga a hacer cosas con cartas,hi,o cosas asi,pero tengo unos amigos que x cierto trabajan con dani daortiz y tienen un espectaculo asi , la verdad que esta muy bien, si haces de payaso y haces algun efecto de magia pues mira , un pañuelo que desaparece,d`litte y poco mas , pero lo que no (debes) hacer ,es salir de payaso y ponerte a hacer juegos de cartas,levitar mesas o cualquier cosa asi como partir a alguno por la mitad...no por nada, si no por que un mago es un mago y un payaso un payaso,desde mi punto de vista

----------


## Kal-El

Estoy de acuerdo con Ignoto, pero...hay animadores y animadores...

La profesion de payaso merece el mismo respeto que la nuestra.

Si nuestra presentaciòn es compartida con un payaso, creo que debemos presentarnos primeros que este, por el simple hecho que son 2 cosas distintas.

Segun las caracteristicas de nuestra actuacion, querramos o no, siendo "graciosos" o no, estamos en un...(no me sale la palabra) ambito de seriedad, donde la atencion se basa en nuestros prodigios y los ojos estan puestos (quizà) en ver como hacemos cual o tal cosa.

El payaso, nos divierte, nos desenfoca de ese ambiente por medio de sus chistes o gracias.

Lo que debemos saber de antemano es si el payaso, tambien hara magia, o se encargara solo de hacer globoflexia.

Si hace magia en su presentacion, creo que no es conveniente presentarnos. Y aqui entra lo enunciado por *magomarcos*..."...no queda nada bien que utilice los mismos elementos el mago"

Si solo hace globoflexia (y en nuestra actuaciòn, tambien la hacemos), creo que debemos dar "un paso al costado" y sustituir ese momento con otros juegos.

En definitiva, tanto uno como otro, creo que estamos dedicados a brindar un momento de alegria o ilusion al publico.

----------


## mayico

bonito tema jejeje, bueno yo actuo siempre de payaso, somos un duo, sarapín y sarapón.
yo saco el asombro y él (sarapón) saca la sonrisa.

hacemos malabares con mazas, bolas, monociclos..., hacemos juegos y una parte teatral que puedo decir... que estoy contento con ella, globoflexia, acrobacias de suelo, y bueno mi parte fuerte que es la magia. yo... a diferencia de los otros payasos que habeis dicho, quizá sea un mago oculto bajo un traje de payaso, aunque... ahora así lo pienso de un modo distinto.

para niños... tengo poquitos juegos, es decir, que se me da mejor la magia para adulto, para los niños no se, otras cosas, pero si es cierto que mi show tiene mucha "magia". puedo asegurar, que no explico los juegos, que los estudio al detalle, quizá no sea el mejor realizandolo pero intento que vean magia. se puede hacer un buen numero completo, sin quedarse corto en nada... ni aburrir.

bueno solo decir... que estoy a favor, mientras se respete la magia, bueno se respete todo, pero... sobre todo la magia jejejjee.
amigos, con respecto a lo de actuar antes que un mago... o despues... bueno digo que el mago lo dejaría actuar antes, y bueno no haría magia despues de que un mago actuase antes que yo, al igual, que no haría malabares "bien hechos" si antes que yo actua vova, no se si me explico. 

bueno dejo unas fotitos para que veais que la magia corre en mi show una parte muy importante.

----------


## alberhoudini

ya sé que se ha dicho en el hilo y yo esta navidad pasada actué detrás de unos payasos y fué la peor actuacion de mi vida, no lo vuelvo a hacer.
solo quiero que esto sirva para la gente ignorante de la vida como yo que está empezando y que no le pase lo mismo que me pasó a mi. despues de los payasos NUNCA MAIS

----------


## Mago Knapp

Bueno, antes que nada quiero aclarar que soy de México, y es muy probable que las cosas sean distintas por aqui en términos generales, aqui lo usual es que el mejor show es el último siempre...

Yo cuento con 14 años de experiencia en magia infantil, y al contrario de ustedes (no digo que esté bien ni mal), jamás aceptaría actuar antes de un payaso, ojo, me refiero a un espectáculo en el cual somos pocos artistas, es decir, si estamos anunciados un payaso, un malabarista, y un servidor exijo cerrar el show (ir de último), ahora que si se trata de un masivo digamos por el día del niño, en el cual es un espectáculo que dura todo el dia entonces nada tiene que ver el orden, puesto que es muy probable que despues de ti toque turno a otro payaso, un cantante, en fin, no hay un "Estelar"...

¿Por que después del payaso? Por la sencilla razón de que si voy antes (al menos en México) significa que le estoy "abriendo" el escenario, no sé si me explico, aqui es como que los primeros artistas son "en lo que llega toda la gente" a ver a la estrella, o sea, casi casi de relleno, incluso son los que tienen que estar preparados para "alargar" su show si la "estrella" se retrasa

Repito, tal vez se deba a que las cosas son distintas por aqui, al menos yo nunca he tenido problemas por trabajar despues de un payaso, por el contrario, los niños ya corrieron, ya gritaron, ya gastaron energías, toca sentarse a disfrutar del espectáculo.

Otro detalle importantísimo, esperar a que el payaso se retire del lugar, ya que mientras esté ahi llamará la atención de los niños, otra razón más para actuar después de ellos, imagina que estás a punto de terminar, estás a punto de cubrir la jaula de desaparición para hacer tu acto final con sello de oro... Y llega el payaso, no hace nada, simplemente llega porque tiene que estar listo para subir detras de ti, olvidate de la jaula, ya nadie la verá...  :-( 

Es mi opinión...   :Wink:

----------


## zarkov

> ¿Por que después del payaso? Por la sencilla razón de que si voy antes (al menos en México) significa que le estoy "abriendo" el escenario, no sé si me explico, aqui es como que los primeros artistas son "en lo que llega toda la gente" a ver a la estrella, o sea, casi casi de relleno, incluso son los que tienen que estar preparados para "alargar" su show si la "estrella" se retrasa


Aquí, en España, a los que abren espectáculo se les llama _teloneros_  :Wink:

----------


## Bubby Barton

Pues yo creo que en esta discusión de mago-payaso hay un error de conceptos que me gustaría aclarar. Creo que lo que vosotros llamais payaso es en realidad un señor que se viste de payaso por X euros la hora (algo muy loable, tanto como que yo he sido uno de esos señores), pero no es un payaso. Porque si fuera un payaso de verdad no haría magia mas que como complemento muy muy secundario (y perdón si ofendo egos pero la haría mejor que la mayoría de los magos). Y luego estan los magos que se visten de payaso, algo que me parece muy bien, aunque a mi me sienta mejor el esmokin. En cualquier caso esta es la opinión de un mago aprendiz que además (aparte) sueña con convertirse algún día en un intento de esbozo de algo parecido a un payaso de los de verdad. 

david

----------


## magomarcos

Se ha desviado un poco el tema, sobre si es bueno o no actuar antes o despues de un payaso, y muy interesantes fueron las respuestas.

Retomando el tema que opinan sobre los payasos que utilizan elementos como pueden se la cazuela de pato, bolsa de cambio con mango, el juego de las botellas de martini etc y luego subes tu al escenario y como no viste al payaso que trabajo anteriormente, repites alguno de esos efectos, con los mismos materiales.

Mi consideracion al respeto es que si eres un buen mago, vistete de mago y si eres un buen payaso realiza bromas pero no quemes los efectos de magia, por falta de practica.

Magomarcos

----------


## magomarcos

> ..... Porque si fuera un payaso de verdad no haría magia mas que como complemento muy muy secundario (y perdón si ofendo egos pero la haría mejor que la mayoría de los magos)...... Y luego estan los magos que se visten de payaso, algo que me parece muy bien.


Creo que seguimos errando en los conceptos 

Si fuera un payaso de verdad, haria payasadas y no demostraciones de poder magico, los payasos no tienen  poderes magico, los poderes magicos los tienen los magos ( aunque esto sea mentira para el profano es asi )

Y si llega a realizar efectos de magia mejor que un mago , que hace vestido de payaso.

Tambien creo que es al reves, no son magos vestidos de payasos son payasos que compran cualquier efecto y ni se preocupan en ensayar debidamente pues no es esa su profesion, solo lo hacen para competir en el mercado de fiestas infantiles.

Al payaso el humor, con sus errores y equivocaciones payasescas, al mago la ilusion de mostrar sus poderes, matizados con humor , pero sin caer en lo payasesco.

Magomarcos

----------


## Bubby Barton

Hola magomarcos,

Tienes razón, pero dejame matizar: "Al mago la ilusión de mostrar sus poderes , matizados con humor.... Y al payaso el humor, matizado ¿porque no? con un efecto de magia visual (por ejemplo)". He visto a un buen payaso usar el D'lite de tal forma que hasta el que se lo inventó se quedaría flipado (expresión corporal, plasticidad, sugestión como sólo un buen payaso sabe transmitir. Todo eso al servicio de una rutina con D'lite. ¿Te imaginas?). 

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que hay que delimitar. El mago es el mago y el payaso el payaso.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Pero es que ya lo mencionó magomarcos...




> ...si llega a realizar efectos de magia mejor que un mago , ¿que hace vestido de payaso?...


Yo creo que en eso se resume, si vas a hacer magia... No tienes por que pintarte de payaso, pero desgraciadamente los payasos se escudan en que, por ser payasos, están en lo correcto echando a perder los secretos (aqui los payasos le llaman "magia chusca", creo que es la definición que más coraje nos da a los magos), toman por gracioso sacar un aparato de magia y hacerlo mal o incluso mostrar el secreto, la realidad es que, y espero no ofender a nadie, pero payaso que hace magia... Ni es buen payaso, ni mucho menos mago, yo en mis inicios también le hice alguna vez a la payasada (me llamaba "Centavito" y era muy gracioso siendo que mido 1.80mt   :Lol:  ) y puedo decirles que hacía un monólogo de 1 hora completita, manteniendo la atención de los niños y desternillandolos de risa, me atrevo a decir que hasta conseguía que rieran conmigo y no de mi y todo esto sin hacer ni un solo intento de magia, eso considero yo que es ser un buen payaso, la verdad no segui porque era demasiado guapo para ocultar mi rostro  (es broma, pero si no me echo flores yo... ¿entonces quien?  :Lol:  )
Un saludo a todos...

----------


## mayico

que tal si a eso del monologo le llamamos hombre que cuenta monologos, o quizá... cuentacuentos?

a ver, yo hago magia, y no destrozo los efectos, no enseño ni una pizca de magia a los niños lo aseguro, que si uso un fp, mi compañero intenta desaparecer el pañuelo tirandolo hacia atrás, provocando el escandalo en los niños, risas si pisa el pañuelo y resvala, a ver, mi show tiene magia, malabares, acrobacias, teatro. por ser un completo como lo llamo? mini circo? esque entonces ni soy mago ni soy payaso ni un animador.

no todos los que hacen de payaso destrozan los juegos, yo por lo menos, creo que no.
si haces magia mejor que un mago, ¿porqué no eres mago? pues porque no me da la gana, (no es mi caso el hacer magia mejor que un mago) pero que pasa si me gusta el personaje cómico del payaso? y si hago magia mejor que un mago y mi show no se basa solo en la magia? 
el payaso es un conjunto de todo, con un payaso tambien hay mucha magia, ya sea en sus bromas o bien en sus malabares, o en su magia porque no? 
 si es una pareja (es mi caso), uno hace todo bien y el otro no, así unos se identifican en el que no lo hace bien, suele ser el bueno que al final siempre gana y hace que el otro se de cuenta de que no puede ser así de malo...
y otros se identifican con el que lo hace todo bien, el listillo, el que va de sabio, así para luego realizar cualquier actividad con los niños ya sabemos diferenciar los líderes de grupo, y sabemos como son cada niño para luego mezclarlos.

lo de hacerlo todo bien o mal, puede ser en algo de teatro, tengo una parodia sobre arreglar una bombilla que está muy alta, y una escalera... un cubo una alfombra para que no resvale la escalera, pintura y todo uno es torpe con el material y el otro no, y que, por ser payaso no puedo hacerlo? tengo que ir vestido ahora de pintor? pues no lo comprendo la verdad.
tambien puedo hacer todo bien o mal, con la magia, o con los malabares o las piruetas.
un payaso se basa en todo lo que ve. entonces... como gastas las bromas? las bromas se basan en la realidad, en las demas profesiones y en la vida cotidiana parodiada. no hablo mas para luego poder contestar.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Bueno, pensé que se habia entendido pero creo que no me expliqué, ciertamente no aclaré que no todos los payasos que hacen magia destrozan los juegos o los secretos, hay payasos muy buenos haciendo Magia, basta con ver a cualquier cubano de la academia circense, ahora, en mi opinión sigue estando mal, como lo explico, se me hace faltar al respeto al personaje del mago, es como que un mago enmedio de su show se "resbale" y caiga, o algo asi, que comience a "payasear", o que le pongan pedestal y empiece a cantar, no está bien, ¿por que? porque bien dice el dicho "Zapatero a tus zapatos", hay casos en los que es admisble, por ejemplo Greg Frewin, que de pronto empieza a hacer malabares pero éstos tienen un fin, convierte una de las pelotas en paloma detras de la espalda, toma las otras 2 y las "rebota" en una caja, pero salen otras 2 palomas, o Jason Byrne que saca su yoyo, pero enseguida lo convierte en paloma, están combinando y es válido, para que un payaso hiciera magia la única manera apropiada que le encuentro es que sea un payaso "Carácter", y aún asi considero que debería fingir que hace magia, no hacerla realmente, yo he visto a payasos hacer magia musical con la seriedad de un director de orquesta, se vería muy bien, si no estuviera pintado, lo que comentas del FP se oye muy divertido, pero no le veo la necesidad de terminar haciendo realmente el efecto, el payaso es para reir, el mago es misterio, y el niño se confunde viendo a un payaso con "poderes" de mago, eso es invento de los payasos, si dices que tu presentación es como un minicirco lo ideal seria que, antes de hacer magia, te desmaquillaras y vistieras, entonces si se puede decir ¡Ah!, es Payaso pero también es Mago!
No te molestes, es una humilde opinión muy personal, no estoy tratando de convencer a nadie de cambiar, son sólo puntos de vista, por supuesto que lo puedes seguir haciendo "porque te da la gana", pero no significa que esté bien...  :Wink:  

PD: Por cierto, desde el momento en que cuentas un chiste estás haciendo un monólogo

----------


## mayico

amigo mago knapp, que no me enfado jejeje, eso lo primero jejje. todo es hablar.
bueno quizá yo sea un cabezota o algo así, pero... quiero decirte una cosa, dices que hacer que un mago se caiga y tal... es payasear sobre el personaje del mago y lo ves (desde tu opinión bien lo has dicho) una falta de respeto. entonces? sobre qué se puede parodiar? ya expresé antes que los cómicos, payasos y demás que se dedican ha hacer reir, suelen parodiar maneras de ser, la vida cotidiana de todos los dias, las profesiones, y considero la magia una profesión al igual que las demas, por eso, si en mi show a parte de hacer reir (sarapón, nunca consigue hacer los juegos bien, intenta esconder el pañuelo lanzandolo... o cualquier otro juego, me entiendes) pues se puede sacar un asombro, de que sarapín (yo) pueda desaparecerlo, no veo nada de malo en que un payaso tambien sea mago, no siempre se tiene que sacar una carcajada cuando se es payaso, se juega con todas las emociones de los niños, se puede hacer sentir pena, alegria, asombro, miedo. las armas que se utilicen para conseguirlo...

lo que bien quiero dejar claro es que un payaso no tiene porque faltar el respeto a un mago. que hay buenos payasos que hacen magia, de hecho los payasos cara blanca son conocidos por su poder de liderazgo en el grupo (de payasos) y por sus habilidades (todo lo que son capaces de hacer y demostrar que saben payaso monociclo, en pelotas gigantes, malabares, magia, piruetas). el augusto (otro tipo de payaso) es el encargado de hacer de reir, normalmente es el mas tonto.

y con lo de... llamar minicirco o algo así... era una manera de preguntar que sería yo, un mago? un payaso? un acrobata? un malabarista? no puedo ser todo, maquillandome, desmaquillandome, cambios de trajes... entonces lo resumo todo en alguien que demuestra todo lo que sabe hacer un carablanca pierrot, un artista. (no quiero decir que yo sea un artista jejejeje).
oye y que no me ofende todo lo comentado ok? un saludo

----------


## Bubby Barton

hola a todos,
hola mayico,

Gracias por explicar bien lo que yo he dicho de forma torpe. Creo que el fondo de la discusión es la frase que he leido por ahí arriba: "si sabe hacer magia, ¿que hace vestido de payaso?". PUES PORQUE ES UN PAYASO. Nadie reprocha a un actor que además cante y baile en una película, a un cantante que fusione la rumba con los ritmos caribeños.. Etc, pero si hay reproches en el caso de un payaso haciendo magia, fusionando dos disciplinas escénicas que forman parte del mismo "arte": El entretenimiento. Y creo que se debe a los muchos prejuicios que hay hacia el oficio del payaso, cuando todos: Magos, actores, bailarines, monologuistas... deberían besar el suelo por donde pisa un payaso, uno de los de verdad, como creo que es tu caso, o lo será algún día.

saludos david

----------


## Mago Knapp

Al menos no es mi caso, yo por los payasos siento mucho respeto (por los buenos, claro), al igual que por cualquier otro artista, tanto asi que como ya mencioné alguna vez hice de payaso, sé perfectamente lo que es un cara blanca, un augusto, o un carácter, y jamás he menospreciado a ninguno por el hecho de serlo, simplemente siento que cada quien debería tratar de destacarse en lo que hace, es todo, con lo de "faltar al respeto" no me refería a sumisión, ninguno es más que otro, pero vamos, como dice mayico, lo que hacen es una parodia, estoy de acuerdo, entonces, si cuando parodian a un medico no necesariamente curan a nadie ni recetan nada y si parodian a un bombero nadie inicia un incendio, ¿por que al parodiar a un mago tienen que hacer magia? no lo veo necesario.
Saludos a todos!

----------


## Bubby Barton

> ¿por que al parodiar a un mago tienen que hacer magia? no lo veo necesario.
> Saludos a todos!


Porque no hace magia para parodiar a un mago, sino para causar asombro, igual que un mago hace humor para hacer reir y no para parodiar a un payaso. En cualquier caso, lo VUELVO a decir: Es cierto que hay muchos pseudopayasos que se dedican a hacer pseudomagia y al final no son ni una cosa ni otra. Pero no metan a todos en el mismo saco. Saludos wey

----------


## chas

Que yo sepa si un mago hace un espectaculo de magia y a la vez cuenta chistes no esta parodiando un payaso simplemente es un mago gracioso. Para hacer magia no hace falta llevar chistera y poner musica clasica!!!
Veo perfecto que un payaso haga magia mientras no revele el secreto o lo haga mal. Magia la puede hacer cualquiera que le guste mientras respete la profesión.

----------


## mayico

chas en pocas palabras... dices lo que siento jejej gracias.
bubby barton, no soy un buen payaso jejeje, bueno yo no me considero.

como dices, un mago contando chistes, no parodia a ningún payaso, en eso estoy deacuerdo, pero... quiero decir que cuando yo hago magia, yo no soy el que parodia al mago, es mi compañero haciendolo mal, en verdad  no hace magia, todos lo comprendeis, el que hace el juego soy yo, para que los niños se asombren, en dos personajes de payaso, hay dos vidas distintas, uno saca la sonrisa y otro el asombro, es así (en la parte de magia).

porque hago magia? pues porque me gusta hacer magia la verdad, no tengo un porqué, entonces para poder hacerla uno parodia y otro la hace, malabares... uno lo hace mal y el otro bien, y con el soplo magico de los niños, hay passing y cosas de esas. las piruetas... pues al chasquido de los niños son mas altas y mas complicadas, es un popurri, que divierte mucho y no falta el respeto a ninuna otra profesión ni artistica ni de las otras.

----------


## gomobel

Con lo que he leído me imagino qué tipo de cosas hace mayico y la verdad, no creo que pueda cosiderarse fuera de la magia. 

Él hace MAGIA vestido de payaso, y cuando acaba sus juegos, pues hace malabares, o hace reír. Me parece una labor estupenda ya que hace pasar un buen rato a los niños con una combinación de Artes que no permiten que se aburran. 

Si te gusta la magia, no dejes de hacerla  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo

Fernando

----------


## Jeff

Sobre abrir un show, ser el siguiente, tercer o ultimo de un espectaculo de adultos o infantil, se a escrito mucho y se puede debatir miles de lineas mas. El lugar de la actuacion dependera si uno se llama David Copperfield o Pepito Fernandez. Quiero decir que si no eres realmente famoso, se aplica las reglas del que paga es el que manda.

Sobre actuar antes o despues de un payaso no tiene nada de malo. Solo debera ser coordinado de manera cabal y logica, segun el tipo de evento, analizando el tipo de publico y las encias del disfrute de ellos. 

Si el payaso es profesional, no deberia incordiar ni molestar al mago en actuar antes o despues. Al igual si el mago es profesional, hara su cometido , igualmente que el payaso, respetando el espacio de preparacion y liberacion del escenario, al igual que camerinos y demas.

La actuacion de un payaso antes de un mago, puede ser provechosa para el mago. Asi es la mejor manera de que los niños quemen su energias, asi la magia es tomada mas calmadamente. Si el payaso actua mas adelante del escenario, da chance al mago en preparar el escenario, teniendo asi los niños ocupados con el o los payasos.

La actuacion del mago de primero, tambien es buena, depende de que edad es el publico, pero si hay un mago y un payaso, entonces sera un publico abierto al fenomeno Harry Potter y sera lo primero que queran ver. A su vez, actuando de primero, no se da el chance al payaso en aruinar los posibles trucos que realizara el mago, siendo posible que el payaso tenga tambien los mismo trucos.

Todo depende de organizacion, y puntos de vista. Pero todo se basa en que cada cual haga su cometido, sin entorpecer al otro, o sea de manera profesional.

Sobre renunciar a actuar si hay animadores, payasos o payasitas o mimos (me a tocado el honor de compartir escenario con mimos tambien, de la escuela de Marcel Marceau) me parece que es un poco predisponer al hecho de que los magos, payasos, mimos y animadores somos incompatible, pero 21 años trabajando como y con todos los antes mencionados, me demuestra que es solo cuestion de organizacion, tolerencia y profesionalismo.

Saludos

PD: De niño, siempre me asusto el payaso blanco!, sin embargo los mimos me parecen seres misticos!   :Lol:

----------


## Mago Knapp

> Pero no metan a todos en el mismo saco. Saludos wey


Nunca generalicé en que todos los payasos fueran malos magos, mi punto de vista personal simple y sencillamente es que pienso que un payaso es payaso para hacer payasadas, y un mago para hacer magia, asi es como lo veo.




> Saludos wey


No sé que edad tengas, yo tengo 33 y soy casado y con hijas, creo que nunca hemos jugado a las canicas así que te voy a pedir por favor un poquito de respeto, gracias.

----------


## Bubby Barton

> Saludos wey


No sé que edad tengas, yo tengo 33 y soy casado y con hijas, creo que nunca hemos jugado a las canicas así que te voy a pedir por favor un poquito de respeto, gracias.[/quote]

 :?:  :shock:  :?: Creía que eso era una expresión coloquial en mexico, no una ofensa. Perdona mi ignorancia. ¿Puedes explicarme en que a consistido mi falta de respeto? Es para no volverlo a hacer nunca más. Saludos sin más.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Efectivamente, es una expresión coloquial en México pero dependiendo de como la uses puede ser de entre amigos muy cercanos o puede ser un muy buen modo de buscar pelea, pero aún entre amigos es algo que usan más comunmente los jovencitos (me refiero a edades de hasta 20 o 21 años, no más), no sé de donde eres pero por ejemplo creo que en España es como "Tio", que de igual manera puede ofender o incomodar a alguien dependiendo de como lo uses, como la usaste pensé que eras Méxicano, no te preocupes, me tranquiliza saber que no fue tu intención y ahora comprendo lo que querías, gracias por aclararlo  :Wink:  

¿En que ibamos? ah si! Que el payaso no debe hacer magia   :Lol:  

No, ya en serio, si nos vamos a ejemplos a seguir, vayamos "un poco" atrás, asi como los magos tenemos a Fred Kaps (quien es para mi un ejemplo a seguir), los payasos tienen a Grock,  a Charlie Rivel, Bozo (el original) más para acá a Bozo (Pipo), o actualmente a Brozo (este último para adultos), ¿Que me dicen de Bello? Aqui les dejo a los Clown Ally con unos consejos de lo que es ser un payaso...

Ninguno de ellos hace magia, ¿por que? porque no necesitan hacerla! son demasiado buenos en lo que hacen, es lo que creo.

Ahora, retomando el hilo de este tema, estoy de acuerdo en lo que dice Jeff, depende mucho del profesonalismo de cada quien, pero tambien mencioné que por ejemplo en un festival masivo de los que se hacen para el dia del niño no importa quien vaya antes o despues, pero si se trata de una fiesta infantil y enseguida de ti va un payaso obviamente el payaso tiene que llegar antes de que termines para prepararse y ahi no hay camerinos, claro que lo ideal seria que se esperara afuera pero la realidad es que pocos lo hacemos (si yo llego a una fiesta y hay cualquier artista trabajando me quedo en el coche mientras mi "perjudicante" (asi le digo de cariño a mi ayudante) prepare lo que pueda, incluso tratando de ocultar el frente de mi mesa/maleta para no desviar la atención de los niños de ninguna forma, entonces, estás trabajando y llega el payaso... Olvídate de hacer tu acto final, nadie lo verá asi vueles  :Lol:  
Lo que hago si llega un payaso o unas botargas (esos muñecos espantosos que vinieron a desvirtuar los espectáculos infantiles) es frenar mi show aprovechando para "anunciar" que después de mi show viene "fuanito" o "el show de los increibles" o como se llamen, asi les hago ver que me están quitando la atención del público y por lo general se salen, pero por lo general recomiendo a mis clientes que me pongan de último.
Saludos a todos!

----------


## mayico

jejeje muy bueno esos videos, lo último que tengo que decir, es que bello hace equilibrismos, y piruetas.
en otro video se ven haciendo malabares, porque no se puede hacer magia es la única cosa que no comprendo, un payaso puede hacer de todo menos magia? pues eso sinceramente no lo entiendo.
pero que vamos se a lo que te refieres knapp, y mi parte teatral no es mala, no me hecho flores pero vamos que está simpática. pero me queda esa duda.

----------


## chas

Un cantante canta, un MAGO hace magia, un malabarista hace malabares, un equilibrista equilibrios...y un PAYASO? 

Según tengo entendido el payaso en el circo era aquel que se encargaba de entretener a la gente entre número y número para que diera tiempo a montar los espectáculos, los payasos tenian y tienen la cualidad de poder hacer todo, bien o mal, depende del clown, magia, malabares.... el payaso esta muy unido al circo y eso hace, CIRCO.

El payaso intenta imitar al malabarista, mago pero no suele conseguirlo y ahí viene la gracia. NO HACE FALTA REVELAR UN TRUCO simplemente si de su chistera aparece una rata envez de un conejo...hace gracia!

----------


## mayico

BINGO, chas no sé si es lo que opinas en serio... o expresas lo que yo quiero decir en muchisimas menos palabras.
estoy totalmente deacuerdo.

----------


## chas

mayico lo que pasa es que yo he hecho muchas veces de clown y he hecho magia, pompas de jabón gigantes, globos y muchas cosas mas.

Por eso veo tan normal que un payaso tenga esas habilidades.

----------


## Mago Knapp

En eso si estoy de acuerdo por completo, de hecho hay aparatos de magia que son hechos especificamente para payasos, pero he visto a payasos hacer desde cargas de cuerpo hasta suspensiones! o sea, entonces para que estan los magos? ahi es donde siento que se salen completamente de contexto, el payaso no deberia demostrar tener "poderes mágicos", por ejemplo, la idea de la rata del conejo no es mala (yo usaria un pollo de hule), pero el payaso podria decir que es un sombrero que se le cayó a un mago, y que como es un sombrero mágico va a tratar de aparecer un conejo (en vez del conejo sale el pollo), vamos, hace magia pero a la vez no la hace, ya que como es payaso "no sabe" usar el sombrero, por eso es sombrero o chistera DE MAGO no de payaso, vaya, usar la magia a su favor, pero sin tratar de demostrar que es tan mago como un mago, y si siente que lo es, pues que no se pinte, ahi radica lo que quiero decir, cada quien a lo suyo, no digo no lo hagas, digo hazlo, pero hazlo bien, a mi cuando me pintaba no me costaba nada "lucirme" con una rutina de palomas, pero si contrataron a un payaso pues esperan ver eso, a un payaso, no a un mago con la cara pintada, mucho menos a un payaso tratando de hacerl de mago.

Con repecto a lo de los malabares corríjanme si me equivoco, pero el payaso viene a ser descendiente del bufón, era el personaje que se encargaba de entretener al rey, y no sólo hacía malabares sino tembién comia fuego, lanzaba cuchillos y más adelante equilibrios (monociclo, rulo americano, etc), pero no fue sino hasta ahora que les dio por hacer magia, les invito a que lean este comentario que me encontré, no lo quise  copiar/pegar pues la autora se merece cuando menos la visita a modo de crédito, a mi me pareció muy centrado...

http://www.deporteyciencia.com/wiki....o/Clown_Que_Es

En base a él les cuento, en el 95 fui a la convención Flasoma en la capital de mi pais, y un conferencista dijo:

-A ver, quisiera saber más o menos cuántos magos estamos aqui, que levanten la mano los magos, solo los magos...

Eramos aproximadamente 800 almas, 800 almas levantamos la mano, el conferencista pidió a uno de voluntario, al pasar éste le preguntó: 

-¿Eres mago?
-si... 
-a ver, apareceme un elefante.... ¿No puedes? Bueno, una paloma aunque sea!, ¿Tampoco?, mmm, ¿Puedes volar? (menos), con la misma le dió las gracias y dijo que él habia pedido a un mago, todos guardamos silencio y prosiguió... 

-Señores, los magos no existen, simplemente somos actores representando el papel de un mago, un ser imaginario con poderes increibles e imposibles, la única magia que ejecutamos está en el asombro que logramos conseguir con nuestras ilusiones, ahi radica lo mágico de nuestra profesión. (aplausos)

Obvio que no me lo sé de memoria, pero sus palabras se me quedaron muy grabadas para siempre, somos actores representando el papel de un mago, entonces... ¿que es un payaso haciendola de mago? (me refiero a magia seria)

Disculen que me extienda tanto, es un vicio que tengo algo dificil de erradicar :D

----------


## mayico

todo lo que he leido que escribes está muy bien, extiendete lo que quieras amigo jejeje. el link que has puesto muy bonito y sabio.
pero... seguiré haciendo magia pues es lo que siento, es mas, me hace mas feliz hacer magia vestido de payaso que sin ir vestido de payaso.
será por la presentación que le hago yo no lo sé la verdad.

pero cuando me visto de payaso... te aseguro que como en el texto puedo entender... hago libre lo que hay dentro de mí, y siento hacer magia, hacer malabares, acrobacias risas, todo sin parar, que no haya un descanso, reliar a los niños, no sé decirte la verdad, pero... quiero que en poco tiempo vivan miles de empciones, y... la magia está dentro del show porque un payaso puede ser muy mágico. haciedo o sin hacer efectos magicos. 
como bien se lee... un payaso es uno mismo pero exagerado, pues... eso soy yo, lo que escribo. hago magia porque así lo siento cuando voy vestido de payaso.

----------


## Bubby Barton

Hola Knapp, y todos,

Me alegro haberlo aclarado, hermano. se que soy un poco agrio y provocador discutiendo, pero justo lo de "wey" iba de buen rollo. Gracias por los enlaces. 

Saludos

P.D- Mi edad mental cuando hablo de magia es de unos diez u once años.

----------


## magomarcos

Dicen que las imágenes valen más que las palabras

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbpiF1LEpME

Aquí tienes una muestra de lo que llamo MAGOYASO, o me equivoco :Confused:  :Confused: 

En ningún momento parodia un mago, tampoco se  comporta como un payaso, es un mago pero esta vestido de payaso.

Este otro link es lo que hacen normalmente muchos MAGOYASOSs, que no tienen idea de lo que es magia, angulos, etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTKxM...eature=related 

  Increíble mira el niño detrás.

Si tú eres un payaso que parodia un mago y dentro de tus payasadas realizas magia, te felicito y me gustaría ver un video tuyo, ahora si haces magia puramente como la del primer video entras en la clasificación de MAGOYASO.

----------


## Pulgas

Quizás el mayor problema en lso dos vídeos es que ninguno de los dos mantiene las formas claras de lo que es un mago ni de lo que es un payaso.

El priemro, como momenta magomarcos, está más cercano al mago. Su payaso no tiene coherencia, no tiene cuerpo, ni gestos de payaso, baila en el escenario y no es divertido (no lo que hace, sino cómo se comporta). Como es un vídeo promocional, echo en falta conflicto, agilidad, etc.
Por otro lado, como mago le falta fuerza, persencia.
Podéis llamarle Magoyaso si queréis. Yo me limitaría a decir que no es un buen mago y que es un mal payaso, aunque estoy seguro de que su espectáculo funciona bien. Podría sacarle muchísimo más partido a ambas cosas.

En cuanto al segundo, sin comentarios. Espero que todo sea una de esas tardes en las que todo te sale mál, porque, como payaso dan ganas de llorar y como mago lloras directamente.

----------


## mayico

no entiendo que digan que el que es mago no es payaso y vicebersa, pues... yo me quedo con una de las primeras frases que se dicen en este video, LO IMPORTANTE ES HACER LO QUE A UNO LE GUSTA.
despues de ver los otros dos vídeos... los cuales ya han valorado... hablad de este.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1W-t_Z9cME

----------


## Iban

Graaaaaaaande.

Bien defendida tu parcela, Mayico.  :Wink1:

----------


## magomarcos

Con este video, nos vamos un poco del tema, logico que cada cual hace lo que quiera y el que no AFUERA.

Muy muy bueno su rostro, su cara de piedra, (no se como le dicen en españa) muy desenvuelto y veo que es una persona que puede dar un buen show con humor.

No me quedo claro si se quiso presentar como humorista, mago o malabarista.

Si estaba en el jurado , no le hubiera dado el voto.

Mayco me gustaria saber tu comentario sobre el primer video,

Que ves un mago haciendo magia  :Confused: ?

Un payaso que no hace payasadas  :Confused: ??

Un mago ( no importa si es bueno o malo) pero vestido de payaso :Confused: ?

Un payaso realizando una copia a un mago. :Confused: ?

Quiero dejar claro que van mis respetos a todos los payasos que parodian la magia dentro de su show, que realizan payasadas en el buen sentido de la palabra  y mezclan dentro de su repertorio la magia.

Lo que si , no veo sentido es hacer magia seriamente y presentar efectos de la misma forma que un mago pero vestido de payaso.

Yo lo hice y se porque lo hacia así como por ese mismo motivo, lo hacen los demás que hoy estoy en contra, se hace magia por no tener conocimientos de payaso, no tener rutinas de payasos para  hacer reír a la gente y como la magia gusta y a el le gusta, piensa como yo lo hacia, me visto de payaso y mato dos pájaros de un tiro. 

Es como lo leí en no sé qué foro, sería como que estuviera bien que un payaso hiciera close up entre las mesas de un bar, puede ser muy buen mago y está en el derecho de hacer lo que quiera.
.

----------


## Pulgas

Voy a dar mi opinión sobre el tema.
Todo mago puede adoptar el personaje que desee (incluído el de payaso) siempre que su personaje sea coherente y su actitud, en cuanto mago, sea la adecuada. Ha habido, y hay, grandes magos que actúan dentro del rol payasesco.
Me parece muy bien que se dé un toque de atención hacia aquellas personas (normalmente novatos o intrusos profesionales) que se quedan en un "ni chicha ni limoná" y que no conocen (o no representan con corrección) los papeles de mago o de payaso.
Si no cuidamos un poco nuestro oficio corremos el riesgo de que se nos desacredite tanto como están los payasos de hoy que, por el hecho de ponerse una nariz roja o pintarrajearse un poco la cara (ni siquiera saben maquillarse) se adrogan el título de "payaso".
El oficio de payaso es algo muy serio, muy comprometido, muy difícil de ejecutar, por mucho que cuatro se empeñen en que todo se reduce a una nariz, un maquillaje y una vestimenta.
Deberíamos hablar con más propiedad si queremos juzgar este asunto. Lo que estamos definiendo como payaso es sólo una parte de ese mundo (el Augusto) mientras que existen muchísimas más gamas dentro del concepto payaso: el Clown, el Tramp, el Payaso de Soirée, etc.

En resumen:
Sí, a la magia como payaso, si se hacen bien las dos cosas.
No, a la magia cutre ni al payaso cutre haciendo magia.

----------


## mayico

estoy con pulgas.

con respecto al video que quieres que comente... pues veo la actitud de un mago. no voy a valorar si lo hace bien o mal o cual o tal o ...

lo que yo hago, que es de lo que te puedo hablar, es una actuuación de payasos, donde ves magia, malabares y comedia, siempre quedando esta última como principal.

cuando estoy yo en escena, puedo llegar a ser un semi-augusto, con respecto al público, y para que el autoestima de mi personaje suba, hace magia, y así se crece un pco el presonaje, la magia desaparece al aparecer, mi compañero, totalmente augusto, entonces... desaparece la magia y mi comportamiento sobre el es de cara blanca, es decir el dominante, en los momentos en los que el se marcha despues de haber realizado una rutina los dos, paso de nuevo ha hacer algo de magia, o algo de malabares, según esté montada la estructura de la actuación.
porque magia? pues porque mi personaje es un payaso que aprendió magia en el circo, y les va a mostrar lo que aprendió.
la magia que suelo hacer normalemente es magia con gag, es decir... palomas de gomaespuma, y mil cosas mas que no voy a contar para no extender, pero... no serán aros, ni cuerdas, aunque alguna vez si las e realizado porque ivan al hilo de la actuación.

lo que quiero decir es... que como ha dicho pulga, si el presonaje es creible, el público deja de ver a un payaso, para pasar a ver a un PERSONAJE, extrabagante al que le suceden cosas, y tiene vida propia, dejan de ver a una persona disfrazada para ver a una persona que viste así todos los días y cuenta sus historias y hace sus cosas.
quizá no sepa explicarme pero es loq ue quiero decir.

he estado actuando hace dos semanas en el magic summer de peñiscola, y hay algunos foreros, que comenten a lo que me refiero que no se explicarlo.

----------


## Fred_Denver

Hola
En mis comienzos hace ya...40 años tuve la enorme suerte de trabajar y aprender de payasos provenientes de famílias circenses como los Caprani, los Kinos, los Martíni, Pompof y Tedy, Guerrita, etc.

 De todos ellos aprendí muchísimo. Estos artistas aparte de pintarse más o menos la cara interpretando el papel de Clown o el de Ausgusto sabían diferentes disciplinas como la acrobacia, efectos magicos y funambulismo, ejecutaban los malabares espléndidamente y eran buenos cascadores, pero sobretodo todos eran músicos dominando uno o varios instrumentos musicales.

En una palabra  un payaso era  un artista muy completo.

Sólo imaginaros por un momento que esta discusión la tuvieran los músicos, o los malabaristas o los acróbatas etc.

Los tiempos han cambiado para todo y aunque aún quedan artistas como aquellos, hoy en día hay muchos que no sabría como definirlos. Si magos vestidos de payaso o payasos vestidos de mago. Generalmente, no todos,  ni hacen de mago ni de payaso.

Hace tiempo que no me dedico a la magia infantil pero durante mis primeros años como ilusionista me patee muchos pueblos haciendo infantiles. En estos festivales  como es lógico la vedette del espectáculo eran y son los payasos (teniendo en cuenta que sean buenos) por lo que acostumbraban a cerrar espectáculo.  Sólo algunas veces se rompía esta regla cuando tenían que hacer doblete y no llegaban a la otra actuación. 
Personalmente nunca me he preocupado del orden de actuación, ¡faltaría más! eso sí, mis minutos en el escenario son míos y se que es ahí donde debo poner toda la carne en el asador. 

Luego el público juzga.

Saludos

----------


## FernandoEspi

Esta mañana he visto en el centro de menores Zambrana de Valladolid a dos artistas, uno con más tablas que el otro, pero dos artistas como la copa de un pino, haciendo de payaso que no es lo mismo que haciendo el payaso y además han hecho magia, un simple juego, en cuanto a técnica o manipulación, si, pero un juegazo por todo lo que le ha acompañado, seguramente la intención de estos dos artistas no era hacer magia siendo payasos si no siendo payasos meter algo de magia, pero la deformación profesional me ha llevado a fijarme en todo lo que ha envuelto al juego de magia de cortar y recomponer una cuerda, la presentación las justificaciones, etc... todo ha hecho que algo simple se convirtiese en algo maravilloso, divertido y genial. Abogo por la busqueda de personajes a la hora de hacer magia, personajes que tengan que ver con nuestra manera de ser, pero sin ser nosotros mismos tal cual, personajes que potencien lo bueno que tenemos y se alejen de lo malo de nuestras aptitudes y, si ese personaje llega a ser un payaso interpretado como lo que he visto hoy, pues.... QUE VIVAN LOS PAYASOS.
Enhorabuena a Pulgas y Javi, jejeje

----------


## Pulgas

Ahora es cuando yo debo decir "Esta mañana he visto a un mago..." La verdad es que ha sido un placer trabajar con Fernando Espi en Zambrana, pero lo más importante es que ha podico ver algo de lo que he comentado un par de veces en el hilo: un payaso que hace magia (o un mago en el personaje de payaso) pero que tiene la magia medida, estudiada... Vamos, que su espectáculo es como podría ser el de cualquier mago, pero ejecutado desde el punto de vista del payaso.
Javi, mi compañero de acto, es un alumno de interpretación de la Escuela de Circo Santiago 1, de Salamanca. Lleva muy poco tiempo trabajando, pero tiene muchas ganas, mucha ilusión y llegará lejos.
Y Fernando Espi ha estado muy bien, con toques muy majos (y mágicos). Y más teniendo en cuenta que el público no era fácil.
Gracias Fernando. A ver si la próxima vez coincidimos un poco más de tiempo.
Un abrazo.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

yo apoyo lo que lei hace unos mensajes que decia que un payaso es un artista completo: comediante, actor, mago, musico, etc... pues esa es la verdad, los artistas tenemos todos el mismo origen, y aunque se ha ramificado en diferentes especialidades, los payasos son los artistas que aun mantienen como los origenes.

en un libro de Juan Tamariz hablaba un poco de la historia de la magia, y lei que en la edad media, los magos eran justamente los bufones de la corte (esos seres que aparecen en los comodines de la baraja  :Smile1:  ) los cuales eran los encargados de hacer reir a la gente en las fiestas y banquetes.

por lo que no veo mal que un payaso hoy en dia utilice magia en su show.

un payaso es una persona mas... la cual puede adoptar diferentes papeles, por ejemplo: bombero, doctor, mago, pintor, pero siempre payaso, asi que no esta mal que un payaso haga magia en su show.

ahi tambien hay q ver que tan mediocre es el payaso.... y que tan bien hace la magia...

con respecto a lo de los magoyasos... jajajaja me da demasiada risa, porque lo q dice marcos es verdad, se ven como payasos, pero... hacen un show 100% magico, incluso hasta serios muchas veces =/ como en el primer video q puso marcos, habia otro payaso sosteniendo la caja donde estaba la paloma... pero ese payaso seguramente era el chofer del automovil que lo disfrazaron porq habia uno de los payasos que no pudo asistir jajajaja se mira todo serio jaja

----------

